# i don't know if my budgie sprained or broke her foot:(



## catbirdlover (Sep 5, 2017)

i was cleaning my little baby cage today and its been a crazy day for me and i always turn off my fan when the cage is open but forgot to turn it off and she had flew around the room cuz she was frightened and she hit herself on the fan. now she's not bleeding, she is limping a bit when she is on the ground and when she goes onto her perch she doesn't really put her whole weight on that foot. now she's sitting on her swing right now lifting that foot just a bit. when she stretches her wings she always stretches her feet to but with that foot she does not she only stretches the wing. i don't know what to do and i do not get paid until next month so I'm very tight on budget right now to take her into a vet. what do i do?


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Even if you can't afford the vet right now, you should call them up. They will be able to give you better advice than we will. You may even be able to sort out a payment plan with them so that you can get her the care she needs. In future it's a good idea to set up an emergency vet fund which you put money into each week or month so that you always have money set aside for emergencies like this.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry to hear your budgie was injured.

When you have a budgie, you must always be vigilant anytime you are cleaning the cage and/or the budgie has out of cage time.
Budgies can be hurt or killed in an instant when you are not paying attention.
It is important you set up an "emergency fund" to be used only for vet expenses in case of an injury or illness so that not being paid until next month will not be an issue in the future.

I would recommend you give your budgie room temperature Chamomile tea to drink and, if she is hand tame, you can soak her foot in it as well.

Keep her quite for a day or so and if there is no visible improvement by that time, then you need to make arrangements to get her to the vet.
Set up a payment plan with them and/or borrow the necessary funds from a family member or friend.*


----------



## catbirdlover (Sep 5, 2017)

*Thank You.*

hi thank you so much for replying. and a little update. my belle started to do so much better a couple hours after the incident and today woke up back to her normal self. playing, coming out of her cage and everything. i have been keeping a close eye on her since yesterday and i haven't seen her limp since about 2 hours after the incident yesterday.
I felt so horrible for i am always extremely careful with things like that, after the hectic day yesterday i had completely forgot about that. but i will for sure put away a vet fund just incase when i get paid next month.

thank you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear she's doing well now! :thumbup:*


----------

